# [V] AM2+-Kühler [S] Sata-HDD



## SuicideVampire (13. März 2009)

*[V] AM2+-Kühler [S] Sata-HDD*

Hi Leute!

Meine Freundin hat noch den Boxed-Kühler von ihrem Phenom II 920 übrig und würde den gerne loswerden. Das Teil ist selbstverständlich unbenutzt und original verpackt. Preisvorschläge kommen erstmal von Euch. Versand via DHL oder auf Wunsch auch via Hermes. 

Außerdem suche ich noch eine Sata-Festplatte ab 80GB, da mir meine Windows -Systemplatte gerade endgültig abgeraucht ist 

Ebay-Referenzen kann ich auf Wunsch liefern, meine Bewertungen hier im Kleinanzeigenforum seht Ihr ja selber


----------



## SuicideVampire (15. März 2009)

*AW: [V] AM2+-Kühler [S] Sata-HDD*

*schieb*


----------



## SuicideVampire (19. März 2009)

*AW: [V] AM2+-Kühler [S] Sata-HDD*

*push*


----------



## SuicideVampire (23. März 2009)

*AW: [V] AM2+-Kühler [S] Sata-HDD*

Will keiner das Teil haben?


----------

